# Dog trial listing



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Anybody know where to find a listing of dog / hunter trials. There used to be a calendar on Great Outdoors website but it is gone. I like going to Wayne **** Hunters and some of the other NE local clubs but I cant find the dates. PM me or just post if you have the info. Thanks.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

this may help
http://www.nstra.org/ohio.htm
geowol


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

www.akc.org
go to events
go to events and awards search
enter the competition type and state 
voila


----------

